# Attaching Willow Screen to brick wall



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

this willow screen---How high above the wall does it extend?

I think you are on the right track with the battens---using screws and anchors.


----------



## tripled (May 31, 2011)

Not loads, maybe 50cms max.

I'm thinking that a batten would be better as it leaves a gap between the wall and the screen. Attaching directly to wall might not make it last as long as water may get caught up.

Just don't know whether the fence post staples are a good idea, and you wouldn't really see them. Or primed and painted washers to clamp them are better?!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It will depend on how secure the battens are---The screws will not shake the battens while attaching the screen----pounding in staples might knock the battens loose.

Screws will make it easier to remove the screen when the time comes,also.--Mike---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Just curious---Where are you located?


----------



## tripled (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Mike,

The battens would be quite well secured to the wall, but I understand that screws would allow you to easily take it down again if you need to replace rotten battens, or replace the screen years down the line, which is probably a better idea.

Just need to find some dark brown screws and washers, or get the spray cans out! 

I'm in Suffolk, United Kingdom.


----------

